# New Trike Rider Bedford



## Mini58 (1 Feb 2018)

Just picked up my new Ice Adventure from D-Tek (great service from Kevin by the way could not have been more supportive) - are there any other Trikers in Bedford? Anyway nice to meet you all.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2018)

Welcome aboard, there are a growing number of laid back cyclists here


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Feb 2018)

. I'm not local but ride a similar ICE machine.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2018)

from an upwrong trike rider.


----------



## Tigerbiten (1 Feb 2018)

I'm near as I'm based out of Sywell.
At the moment I'm not fit enough to cycle down to you ....... 

The next bent gathering looks like it will be on Sunday 25th Feb, somewhere around the Newmarket area.

Luck .......


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2018)

owdo


----------



## Mini58 (2 Feb 2018)

Many thanks peoples: see you on the open road


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2018)

@Mini58 not a trike rider but based in Wellingborough and often ride around the villages North of Bedford


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2018)

Hi


----------



## Mini58 (4 Feb 2018)

Day one: crashed into a fence forgot how to use the brakes - my knight in shining armour Kevin of D Tek saved me. My thanks again Kevin 

Day Two: 22 miles without incident - that is much more like it.


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2018)

The like is for day 2 not for crashing into the fence


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2018)

Another like for the progress rather than the crash.

Hoping that @Mr Magoo sees this thread.


----------



## Mini58 (6 Feb 2018)

22 miles today: lovely - easy when you are retired - love it.


----------



## Mini58 (7 Feb 2018)

Going good another 22 under the belt.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Feb 2018)

Good on you @Mini58 . Hello and welcome, happy triking, or is it benting? Anyway hope it wasn’t bent after the crash.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Feb 2018)




----------



## Mini58 (7 Feb 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Good on you @Mini58 . Hello and welcome, happy triking, or is it benting? Anyway hope it wasn’t bent after the crash.



Triking or Benting that is the question - answers on a postcard please - cause I don’t know.


----------



## m6mal (9 Feb 2018)

I am from Kettering which makes us about 25 miles apart. Got my KMX X class about 5 weeks ago and and been busy fitting a computer and making a sensor bar, fitted an alarm, made a front light bracket, added some reflective strip to it and the wheels. I have made my own flag and pole and just finished making a light bar for the rear lights. Just waiting for a warm day and then test it


----------



## Mini58 (9 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> I am from Kettering which makes us about 25 miles apart. Got my KMX X class about 5 weeks ago and and been busy fitting a computer and making a sensor bar, fitted an alarm, made a front light bracket, added some reflective strip to it and the wheels. I have made my own flag and pole and just finished making a light bar for the rear lights. Just waiting for a warm day and then test it


Nice to hear from you - warmer weather is good - meet for a run when it arrives


----------



## Mini58 (11 Feb 2018)

Over 100 miles on the first week with my trike. Not very fast slow indeed 7.7 miles per hour ( Tigerbiten will testify to that - thanks again) - but hey got to start somewhere.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Feb 2018)

Welcome to cycling with the best views of the sky and birds above.


----------



## Time Waster (12 Feb 2018)

Will that's a lot more miles than I've done on my recumbent. At most 3 miles. It's sat outside under a tarp as I've nowhere else to put it.

7.7mph? That's only just slower than our family riding speed at 8 - 9mph.


----------



## Mini58 (12 Feb 2018)

Time Waster said:


> Will that's a lot more miles than I've done on my recumbent. At most 3 miles. It's sat outside under a tarp as I've nowhere else to put it.
> 
> 7.7mph? That's only just slower than our family riding speed at 8 - 9mph.


Many thanks for your support my friend


----------



## m6mal (12 Feb 2018)

I bought mine to get out and about whilst getting some excercise while my wife is at work, I am a house husband basically (thats what it says on my marriage certificate). I last worked in 2007 aged 51 but was dismissed from my job ( my second wife had a lot to do with that but thats another story) and the management made life difficult for me until the day i told the manager to f@@k off and tried desperately to get a job when i was living in Worcester (worst place i ever lived 2004 to 2011 and glad to be back in my own manor lol). My second wife tried to bluff me and told me she wanted me out, so i took the opportunity to move back this way lol. I moved to Kettering and tried desperately and my present wife to be at the time told me to give up and be a house husband as she saw i was getting down and she realised that being in my mid 50s that i had little chance. Why am i telling you this, well being at home all day and only going out once a week with the wife maybe to the shops etc and she drives and i obviously cannot make her walk, and going to see family etc, well i am getting zero excercise and as soon as my trike is finished to my liking and the warmer weather comes, i will be out on it. So i am 0ver 61 now and knock kneed knackered old nosebag who is semi-retired ( yep i get some pension from a private one, i do not sponge off the state as i do not claim benefits or sign on the dole) lol. Now i hear you guys, well some of you clock over a hundred miles a week but me being 16st 5lb and get puffed out getting on and off my trike will take ages to do that. I think i will try a couple of miles at a time or until i get puffed out and i am sure things will then improve. I remember buying a pushbike in the early 90s and riding to work twice a day ( i came home dinner) and back twice obviously lol and it was 2 miles each way and hilly and my legs were like jelly and i had to do my job lol. It took 3 weeks to get accustomed to it although i ever only knew one speed and that was go fast in the hard gear 5th and get to work in 10 mins lol. I may be too ashamed after seeing all your brilliant efforts to post or talk about my riding journeys incase i get laughed at.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2018)

why would you get laughed at, everyone had to start somewhere, good on you making the effort


----------



## Mini58 (12 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> I bought mine to get out and about whilst getting some excercise while my wife is at work, I am a house husband basically (thats what it says on my marriage certificate). I last worked in 2007 aged 51 but was dismissed from my job ( my second wife had a lot to do with that but thats another story) and the management made life difficult for me until the day i told the manager to f@@k off and tried desperately to get a job when i was living in Worcester (worst place i ever lived 2004 to 2011 and glad to be back in my own manor lol). My second wife tried to bluff me and told me she wanted me out, so i took the opportunity to move back this way lol. I moved to Kettering and tried desperately and my present wife to be at the time told me to give up and be a house husband as she saw i was getting down and she realised that being in my mid 50s that i had little chance. Why am i telling you this, well being at home all day and only going out once a week with the wife maybe to the shops etc and she drives and i obviously cannot make her walk, and going to see family etc, well i am getting zero excercise and as soon as my trike is finished to my liking and the warmer weather comes, i will be out on it. So i am 0ver 61 now and knock kneed knackered old nosebag who is semi-retired ( yep i get some pension from a private one, i do not sponge off the state as i do not claim benefits or sign on the dole) lol. Now i hear you guys, well some of you clock over a hundred miles a week but me being 16st 5lb and get puffed out getting on and off my trike will take ages to do that. I think i will try a couple of miles at a time or until i get puffed out and i am sure things will then improve. I remember buying a pushbike in the early 90s and riding to work twice a day ( i came home dinner) and back twice obviously lol and it was 2 miles each way and hilly and my legs were like jelly and i had to do my job lol. It took 3 weeks to get accustomed to it although i ever only knew one speed and that was go fast in the hard gear 5th and get to work in 10 mins lol. I may be too ashamed after seeing all your brilliant efforts to post or talk about my riding journeys incase i get laughed at.



I for one will not be laughing at anybody. I left the NHS a year ago 16 stone and over weight my trike and loosing weight is part my retirement plan so I have a lot of time running up and down the local cycle path. ( no hills yet). Just do what you can when you can. Cheer mate.


----------



## m6mal (12 Feb 2018)

thankyou both for your kind words. Talking of cycle tracks..... i apart from looking on google earth in street view went for a ride in our town and surrounding area, i am glad to say there are loads of cycle paths we did not even know were there. I reckon i only have about 300 yards to ride and there are 2 cycle paths straight away for me to use. There are paths from kettering to Rushden with one or 2 gaps, Kettering to Geddington, Kettering to Walgrave turn, Kettering to Barton Seagrave and most of Kettering, my wife works at the local tesco superstore and she saw a maintenance man from Wicksteed Park and she asked him about bikes n trikes n he said you can bike n trike around there and the lake as long as you dont go to the swings area (kids areas and shops). Also we know of one trike rider in kettering and she served him for the first time and mentioned me and my trike and he was happy to hear there are now 2 of us lol


----------



## Tigerbiten (13 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> I may be too ashamed after seeing all your brilliant efforts to post or talk about my riding journeys incase I get laughed at.


Nobody will laugh at you for getting out.
One advantage of a trike is it has no minimum speed, so going slow is easier than going fast .... 

I'm planning to go through Kettering on friday as part of my fitting program if the weathers reasonable.
Drop me a PM in my inbox if you want to meet up.

Luck ........


----------



## m6mal (13 Feb 2018)

Tigerbiten said:


> I'm planning to go through Kettering on friday as part of my fitting program if the weathers reasonable.
> Drop me a PM in my inbox if you want to meet up.



I am still getting my trike ready to go at the moment and it is a bit too cold for me. You can pop round for a chat if you like as it would be nice to see your trike


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2018)

@m6mal if you want a ride before your trike is finished by all means give me a shout and you can borrow one of my fleet if they fit you ie 5ft 10" +


----------



## m6mal (13 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @m6mal if you want a ride before your trike is finished by all means give me a shout and you can borrow one of my fleet if they fit you ie 5ft 10" +



tnx for the offer mate, i think i have a few things to sort with mine as the seat seems to be too far back and i dont think the guy knew what he was doing etc. i think it is rideable in this position but as my frame has a join underneath on this model where he put the seat is a few milimeters thinner and should be on the thicker part as the seat seems to have some play


----------



## Time Waster (15 Feb 2018)

Who cares if ppl you dont know laugh at you. They won't! My lass said ppl looked at me like i was special and wasn't it good I got out like that. Well I didnt see them I was too busy having fun.

That's what its really about, fun!


----------



## Anarco (18 Feb 2018)

Keep on trikin .......getting stronger ....22 miles will soon seem like a breeze....good on yu !


----------



## Mini58 (18 Feb 2018)

Anarco said:


> Keep on trikin .......getting stronger ....22 miles will soon seem like a breeze....good on yu !


You know what Anarco you are correct - did 17 miles at lunch time testing out my new toy: Terrano X intercoms between my wife and they worked great bit of a pain putting them together and getting linked in but once working they were good. Oh and the 17 miles: that was easy as you say - getting stronger.


----------



## Mini58 (9 Mar 2018)

Did Strava 100km yesterday all good apart from my bum and the last 10 miles. The 6th of May approaches LEJOG.


----------



## Mini58 (11 Mar 2018)

Got a cushion ( waterproof) on Amazon - going to try it out on 17th - going to do another 100 km and report back on the condition of me bum ( I am now an official member of the SAS - sore arse society)


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Mar 2018)

Generally speaking, sore behinds are something that you leave behind when you stop riding upwrongs and enter the world of Bents. My guess would be that something needs adjusting to get your comfort sorted....It could be choice of attire rather than on the trike. Certainly I have completed 2 100 mile rides within a week and not had even the slightest hint of soreness or chaffing. (Sadly, the 100 milers were a year or 2 ago ......not managed those distances recently)


----------



## Mini58 (12 Mar 2018)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Generally speaking, sore behinds are something that you leave behind when you stop riding upwrongs and enter the world of Bents. My guess would be that something needs adjusting to get your comfort sorted....It could be choice of attire rather than on the trike. Certainly I have completed 2 100 mile rides within a week and not had even the slightest hint of soreness or chaffing. (Sadly, the 100 milers were a year or 2 ago ......not managed those distances recently)


You are correct of course; thankfully this soreness is not chaffing no cream required- it is I think just sitting in one place for so long. Just got a cushion to make that event more comfortable - if the cushion does not work I will require a weekly massage when completing my LEJOG. - volunteers please reply below.


----------



## m6mal (25 May 2018)

Mini58 said:


> Just picked up my new Ice Adventure from D-Tek (great service from Kevin by the way could not have been more supportive) - are there any other Trikers in Bedford? Anyway nice to meet you all.



what sort of price did you pay for the Ice Adventure


----------



## m6mal (25 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @m6mal if you want a ride before your trike is finished by all means give me a shout and you can borrow one of my fleet if they fit you ie 5ft 10" +



just out of interest, do you sell trikes


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2018)

m6mal said:


> just out of interest, do you sell trikes



Not so far , but never say never


----------

